# Talk to me about hoof boots - especially cavallo simple



## Kat (13 October 2012)

My mare has had her shoes removed due to bruised soles. She's on box rest on a deep bed while she recovers, but I'm keen to get her some turn out asap and so I'm planning to buy some boots. The vet was supportive of this idea. 

I've already had some advice about barefoot diet and have linseed and pro hoof on order. 

So the boots...... I've measured and think cavallo simple will be the best fit as her feet are round. Thankfully they are budget friendly! 

I'd hoped to hire from the saddlery shop first but they don't have the cavallos to hire so I need to be confident I'm ordering the right thing! 

I'm going to check my measurements again tomorrow just to be certain. 

All the advice says to measure after a trim, she's nearly three weeks since her last farrier visit. Do I need to make an allowance for this? He never does more than run the rasp round her hinds but she's normally shod in front and has had her shoes taken off just under a week ago. 

What about pastern wraps and pads would you bother with wraps? How thick are the pads? Should I buy the cavallo ones or something else? 

Any advice, including good places to buy on a budget much appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## Erin (13 October 2012)

Cavallos are more forgiving on the fit, so you don't need to be 100% specific in your measurments.

http://www.equinepodiatrysupplies.co.uk/Pads these are your options for pads - the EPS pads are good if she's got sore soles. I've used them inside Cavallo boots at full width, but you might need to cut them in half as they are quite thick.

The cavallo pastern wraps are useless. Old Mac gaiters are good, but I just use mens socks to prevent rubs


----------



## AngieandBen (13 October 2012)

Same as Erin 

Well worth the money and are a good first boot; east to get on/take off and stay on well even going over mud.

Easycare gaiters are the best alltough I have used the Cavallo ones ( there is a knack at putting them on  )


----------



## Kat (14 October 2012)

Which EPS pads would you get? There are three in that link! 

I won't bother with the gaiters then, if they rub I'll rig something up with socks. 

Any suggestions about measuring when she's not just been trimmed? Does this make a difference?


----------



## LucyPriory (14 October 2012)

Depends how ragged her feet are regarding measuring.  Cavallos are forgiving in fit - but you can push it too far.

I agree - socks are the way to go - I prefer fluffy bed socks, but men's socks work well too, just don't get them too thick.

I tend to start with the 4lb white pads - these are the softest and are very good for newly deshod, laminitic, thrushy and nav hooves.  As the foot strenthens you can go up in weight.  They look enormous, but soon crush under the horses weight and give a nice fit.

If you try the boots on and they don't fit so long as you have kept them immaculately clean you should be able to exchange for a different size.

Cavallo simples have a leather top so respond well to oiling and softening and can really mould to the shape of the hoof.  Takes a little time but worth the effort. 

I recommend a period of breaking in if at all possible, ie don't put them on for hours on the first go.


----------



## BlackRider (14 October 2012)

When I got some of the cavallo simples, I needed them urgently and I think it was about 4 weeks after my horse had been trimmed, so ordered a size 2.

When I did measure her feet after trimming, she was a borderline 0/1, so it can make a difference.

That said the size 2 didn't rub, and fitted fine, although when she did loose one in the mud I got the cavallo sport in a size one, and she kept loosing these in the mud too!


----------



## Kat (14 October 2012)

Her hinds aren't at all ragged, so hopefully they will be measured ok, fronts slightly ragged round the nail holes but she's been on box rest so they aren't awful. 

Breaking them in gently shouldn't be a problem, I'm hoping to use them just to give her a leg stretch in the school and lead her over the concrete to get there at first.


----------



## pines of rome (14 October 2012)

My boy was tuned out in his for weeks due to his very thin soles at the time, they worked very well!


----------



## Skippys Mum (14 October 2012)

They are great boots and never move on my boy no matter what the terrain (or mud).  I bought mine second hand off ebay to start with to make sure I had the right size then got nice new ones.  I resold the ebay ones for the same money so no loss there.


----------



## Kat (15 October 2012)

Well I've taken the plunge and ordered a pair, and they will arrive tomorrow  They come with the gel pads included but I've ordered the 4lb EPS pads too. 

I assume I cut the pads to fit the inside of the boot and they just sit in the boot like and insole is that right? Any tips on cutting them? 

And any tips on getting the horse used to them? I'm hoping that she can have a bit of turn out once they arrive, even if it is just in the school. I'd worry about her crossing the muddy gateway to the field in boots I think so hopefully I can get her out in the school and then can maybe walk her to the gate in them and take them off for turnout in the field when she is more comfortable. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## LucyPriory (15 October 2012)

Put boot on pad, draw round and then cut - I find a serrated bread knife works best. Obviously take care.

Put in boot just like any insole.

They look huge but will soon crush under weight of horse.

You may want to let your horse wear the boots for a few minutes without the pads to start so they know how they feel and work.

When you put the pads in first time, let the horse stand for 10/15 minutes to let the pad crush down.

If you take the pads out to wash them etc then make sure you mark Left and Right as each will have formed an impression of the sole/frog it belongs to.

For new boots I recommend using bed socks to prevent rubbing while they soften and wear in.

If the boots fit well I have not found many horses have a problem.  Some do like to have a good look

Many go from being quiet plods to really rather bouncy and strong when they have their boots on.  But as I say to clients - I work on the hooves not the brakes..........


----------



## Kat (15 October 2012)

Ah thanks for the tips, my "world's sharpest knife" will come in handy then! Thought OH's craft knife might do it but maybe not. 

Thanks for the tip about marking them left and right too, I would never have thought of that! 

So for a first session it is ok to let the horse wear them without the pad just to check the sizing and make sure I can get them on the horse doesn't freak etc.


----------



## Kat (15 October 2012)

PS I've been reading your blog at length Lucy - very interesting! Thanks


----------



## Kat (18 October 2012)

My hoof boots arrived yesterday, very exciting!  tried them on, they fitted really well on her fronts, seem a bit loose on her hinds but that was probably due to her not standing still for me to adjust them. 

The EPS pads arrived today and oh my god they are massively thick  will I really be able to get the boots on with them??  

Still waiting for my pro hoof to arrive though


----------



## Skippys Mum (18 October 2012)

As they break in a bit you will be able to get them tighter on the back feet.  I havent used these pads - I just used the gel pads that came with them.


----------



## Brightbay (18 October 2012)

You will be astonished how the pads pack down (and they do it quite fast).  In a week or two, you will find yourself posting to ask is it true that they fluff up again if you take them out and put them in a basin of boiling water (and the answer is, yes, they do, but the smell is almost unbearably bad ).

ETA - a good approach, if your horse will cooperate, is to get them to stand on an uncut pad.  This has the dual effect of squashing the pad down a bit so it's easier to get in the boot, and giving you a nice neat outline of the hoof so you know where to cut...


----------



## LucyPriory (18 October 2012)

Yes they crush.  They also provide amazing comfort.  Tip for horses with odd action that might make boot shift a little too much.  Atheletic tape on front of hoof, press the plastic front to it, then do up as normal.


----------



## Kat (18 October 2012)

thanks for the reassurance everyone! 

Can't see madam co-operating with brightbay's suggestion...... She is a bit of a fidget, especially with her feet..... I'll have to just get on with cutting them to size and trying to get them on her. Then the vet wants to see her in them before they give us the go ahead to take her out of the stable. Not sure what the plan will be, limited turnout I guess.


----------



## Skippys Mum (18 October 2012)

If you have the Cavallo gel pads you can use them as a template for the other pads!


----------



## Kat (18 October 2012)

Good plan skippys mum! I do have the cavallo pads they came free with the boots!


----------



## ITPersonnage (21 October 2012)

Dying to hear how your mare is getting on with boots, please update ! My mare in simialr situation so would love to hear your news..


----------



## Kat (22 October 2012)

Hi ITPersonnage, I have had the boots on her a couple of times, but only in the stable as she is on box rest. She tolerates having them put on her front feet fine but isn't so keen about having them put on behind and then walks like a moron once they are on her hinds..... They twisted a bit this last time I tried them on her but I think that is partly because it is difficult to get them on snugly when she's standing on shavings rather than concrete, partly because they are new and not fully softened up, and partly because the thick pads mean that her foot isn't held in place by the heel bulb padding so well due to being lifted up higher in the boot. 

I just have to see what the vet says now. 

What is the situation with your mare? I'd be interested to hear if you are having similar issues.


----------



## Kat (22 October 2012)

Well today I trotted madam up for the vet, and the difference in the hoof boots - wow! I struggled to keep up!

She also had some turn out in the school in her hoof boots, and they stayed in place despite some fairly impressive airs above the ground and some serious sliding stops and turns etc i think she was pleased to stretch her legs!

Didn't manage to get the back boots on her, she's being a bit of a madam about those at the moment but we'll get them on before we go for a proper walk out in hand. 

So now I'm after lots of tips on conditioning feet. I'm not allowed to ride yet or turn out properly, but she can wear the boots to go in the school or to walk in hand. The 4lbs pads are crushing down nicely and getting a nice imprint of her frog too. Will now need to shorten the velcro straps on the boots though, madam has quite dainty feet and there is quite a lot of spare strap......


----------



## LucyPriory (23 October 2012)

Sorry had to smile.  Sooooo many get uber bouncy in their new boots.  And they start to stand better too and I've several on the books that get a bit over excited when they see their boots. If you continue to struggle with hinds do ask for help.  There are all sorts of tips and tricks.


----------



## AngieandBen (23 October 2012)

Sounds very possitive Kat  

Ben's been in Cavallo's for three years now and we do pleasure rides in them, he loves them  and yes they do feel bouncy, I remember our first ride without shoes and I did wonder whether someone had put springs in him!

Join here there is lots of help http://phoenixhorse.myfastforum.org/


----------



## Kat (23 October 2012)

LucyPriory said:



			Sorry had to smile.  Sooooo many get uber bouncy in their new boots.  And they start to stand better too and I've several on the books that get a bit over excited when they see their boots. If you continue to struggle with hinds do ask for help.  There are all sorts of tips and tricks.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I'll try her hinds again tonight with less going on and see how I get on. I've had them on her twice, but then the vet picked her feet up to use the hoof testers and madam wouldn't let the vet hold either hind leg up, so no testing of the hind feet and as she wouldn't hold still for me to put the boots on her hinds either I decided to leave it for the day. Having the vet there doesn't tend to do much for her ability to stand still at the best of times. 

I'd like to get them on before I walk her out in hand as the drive is pretty rough and stony.


----------



## Kat (23 October 2012)

AngieandBen said:



			Sounds very possitive Kat  

Ben's been in Cavallo's for three years now and we do pleasure rides in them, he loves them  and yes they do feel bouncy, I remember our first ride without shoes and I did wonder whether someone had put springs in him!

Join here there is lots of help http://phoenixhorse.myfastforum.org/

Click to expand...

Thanks, I've registered on the forum but haven't quite built up the courage to post rather than lurk.....


----------



## LucyPriory (24 October 2012)

Its not uncommon for backs to be more tricky initially - although once they realise a tiger isn't gnawing their hooves off the problem tends to go away.  Phoenix is very friendly - no gnawing at all!  Give it a whirl!


----------



## Kat (24 October 2012)

Thanks Lucy! 

She was much better with her hinds last night. And I plucked up to post on the other forum. 

Did some walking in the school and had a mooch around the yard with her boots on last night and she looked entirely comfy. In fact she was striding out loads in the school, I was a bit worried she was going to tread her boots off!


----------



## Learntobounce (13 June 2014)

This is a great thread. I would like to progress to jumping my horse in her cavello boots, has anyone jumped in theirs before?


----------



## Kat (13 June 2014)

Wow what a blast from the past! Since the thread has been pulled up again I will update. 

The cavallo boots were great and enabled me to get my mare some exercise much sooner than the vet would have otherwise allowed.  We started out walking in hand or just turning her out in the school and built up fron there. She never had her shoes back on and has never looked back. 

We used the front boots for every hack for quite a while but now only use them if we know we are going on very difficult terrain.  

I can't recommend the boots highly enough they never rubbed or fell off or anything and gave lots of comfort and great traction on most surfaces. Two people on my yard have bought them since seeing mine in action.  

I don't jump in them normally but have popped a log whilst hacking. The only reason I don't jump in them is because she doesn't need boots on ground that is suitable to jump on.


----------



## laurenn1010 (24 June 2018)

WOuld you recommend the eps pads over the gel Cavallo pads?


----------



## ester (24 June 2018)

I've only got the cavallo pads (came with some second hand boots) I struggle to see what they bring the to the table TBH other than fill some space as they are very hard.


----------

